# Deborah Lippmann polish question- to all your MUT detectives



## kcrowebird (Jul 12, 2012)

So, I went to Nordstrom Rack today and in their makeup section, they had a handful of Deborah Lippmann polishes. Of course, I got really excited and grabbed like 5. I liked most of them after I got home (haha, typical) but there were 2 that I decided I didn't love after swatching them. One is called "Oh! You pretty things" and the other is "Pearly queen". (Others I picked up were "Naked", "I know what boys like", and "Lara's Theme") They two polishes in question both have pink bows like the one below. The one below is also "Oh! You pretty things" on top of another polish. I found this photo online.

So, here is my question. What collections are those from? I can't find much about them online and don't want to trade them unless I know that info. They were all in DL packaging (clear box) just like every other of hers that I have bought. I also e-mailed DL customer service, but figured that you guys would figure it out first.




Thoughts?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I went to Nordstrom Rack today and in their makeup section, they had a handful of Deborah Lippmann polishes. Of course, I got really excited and grabbed like 5. I liked most of them after I got home (haha, typical) but there were 2 that I decided I didn't love after swatching them. One is called "Oh! You pretty things" and the other is "Pearly queen". (Others I picked up were "Naked", "I know what boys like", and "Lara's Theme") They two polishes in question both have pink bows like the one below. The one below is also "Oh! You pretty things" on top of another polish. I found this photo online.
> 
> ...


 I only see on picture.


_Lara's Theme_ is part of their core collection but it's a "celebrity" shade that was created with supermodel Lara Stone. 
_I Know What Boys Like_ is part of their core collection.
_Naked_ is part of their core collection.
_Pearly Queen _must be part of an older limited edition collection.
_Oh! You pretty things_ must be part of an older limited edition collection.

The info I'm finding on Pearly Queen and Oh! You Pretty Things dates back to 2011.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you Zadidoll!

I was able to find the ones in the core collection on their website (those 3 are all still being sold online), but those last two weren't showing up. Good to know they were part of another collection! Thanks for finding that info!!

xoxo,

K


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 13, 2012)

and just and FYI, if anyone is interested... this is the response I got from Deborah Lippmann.

Lucille Gannon [email protected] 9:30 AM (1 minute ago)




 








to me



[SIZE=11pt]Hi Kelsey:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]The two colors you inquired about were part of a Juicy Couture set that, is no longer available due to limited production. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Regards,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Lucille Gannon[/SIZE]


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I remember the Juicy Couture sets but don't recall those two polishes in those two sets.


----------

